# Glossary of marine navigation



## AHMED MOHEB (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أخوانى الاعزاء 
كنت أبحث عن معجم _المصطلحات البحرية_ المؤلف: _الأكاديمية_ العربية للنقل البحرى ولم أجدة ولكنى وجدت glossary of marine navigation 
ووضعتة لحضراتكم لعله يساعد بعض الشىء فى معرفة المصطلحات البحرية - أرجو اذا أستطاع أحدكم الحصول على معجم الأكاديمية أن يضعة بالمنتدى لكى يستفيد منة الجميع وجزاكم اللة عنا خيرا


----------



## duosrl (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيراً علي نشر العلم ومجهودكم الوافر*


----------



## amft (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا القاموس


----------

